# Â£3.49 Rotary Tool Accessory Set - 100 Piece



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like good cheap set for Dremel-type drills. In a nice wooden box.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

GaryH said:


> Looks like good cheap set for Dremel-type drills. In a nice wooden box.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


The box could come in handy on its own. A link below...

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-54B45EF1-30C513E3/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_7986.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Just had a look at this and Im off to lidl on Thursday-it looks a bargain!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Obviously I haven't seen a set but I'll bet it's crap and probably Â£2.49 dearer than the pound shop offerings for the same thing. Tools are definitely one of the things that you get what you pay for. You can't buy one proper carbide bit for that sort of money never mind a full set.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Got mine yesterday and to be honest I think it is good value.

It's here


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Obviously I haven't seen a set but I'll bet it's crap and probably Â£2.49 dearer than the pound shop offerings for the same thing. Tools are definitely one of the things that you get what you pay for. You can't buy one proper carbide bit for that sort of money never mind a full set.


Agree, and yet I often fall for these sort of offers, sorry it's Â£3.49, c'mon, it's going to be junk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Got mine today and Im pleasantly surprised. The bits n bobs inside look as good as the stuff I have already and the wooden box alone is well worth Â£3.49! Lets face it, Â£3.49 is hardly gonna break the bank if its crap is it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd invest in one of these to wear when you use them although if they are anything like some of the far east crap that's on sale in some places they'll be made of toffee :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah i had a look at these and i could only see pain and anguish coming from this shoddily made set.same applies to the mini precision tools set they were selling absolute junk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I'd invest in one of these to wear when you use them although if they are anything like some of the far east crap that's on sale in some places they'll be made of toffee :lol:


I work on the doors of a couple of nightclubs and I come across worse things than the attachments in that set, I think I'll give the mask a miss.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

avidfan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'd invest in one of these to wear when you use them although if they are anything like some of the far east crap that's on sale in some places they'll be made of toffee :lol:
> ...


Funny that, I'm in nightclubs every week end and Thursdays as well and I have yet to see a bouncer's eye taken out when a cheap carberundum wheel disintigrates because of the cheap bonding compound they use.

You might be good at dodging beer bottles and pint tumblers but if one of those lets go at 5/6000 rpm, no matter how small it is, I'd rather be wearing the safety visor :lol:

Can't imagine there is much work for blind bouncers these days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


It would be an advantage if you saw some of the women that come into some of the clubs around here!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

avidfan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


They aren't any better up here :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As always the piccy is an extreme case but after 30 odd years in and around machine shops you be amazed at the injuries you see involving grinding wheels and slitting discs and tools that shatter or burst.

So all joking apart guys I wouldn't even think about using these cheapies without as a minimum wearing a decent pair of safety glasses, even these small one can do some serious damage to your eyes if they burst.

This guy looks like he has been lucky and still has two eyes he can see out of










Ouch !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Unfortunately, guns are being used around here too much now, in Bilston (a mile from where I live) there were 2 separate shootings in the same nightclub in September and November last year and left 1 dead then in the same town at another club the owner was shot dead outside his club. Im giving it up soon, its just getting mad around here. Some of the doormen wear stab proof vests but they arent using knives anymore!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

avidfan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


I guess then that a burst grinding wheel might be the least of your worries then :lol:


----------



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

i always wear safety goggles no matter what quality discs etc i use they can all cause damage, why would you risk it


----------

